# Kitsune Society: The Real Scoop.



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay, I know there's been a lot of criticism, confusion and outright smack-talk going around (sorta) about my spiritual/counterculture group, The Kitsune Society, so lemme get a few facts straight:

1 - I typed up the description when I was really tired and lazy, and when I'm tired, it's the closest state of mind I have to being drunk. I wasn't thinking straight, so personal grievances and random shit got into the mix.

2 - The Kitsune Society is still in its infancy, and needs to "evolve". Much of it has only existed in thought or word, and making it a reality is gonna take some group effort and help. (As in yours)

3 - The friends of mine who are psychic (Keaton, Sam, Ochoma and Lindsay) are very trustworthy, and their claims, including those on a very personal/local scale rather than common knowledge of the Aether (spirit world) fit together perfectly, despite the fact that they barely know each other, if even at all. (Example: Ochoma gave me a description of a race of spirits that only Keaton has told me about. I asked him very open-ended questions about the "Itsunthi", and he described them spot-on. Ask him yourself.)


4 - You need to fail if you want to succeed. Success is just a series of failures. I failed. So shut up.

5 - Keep an open mind instead of criticizing everything you see/hear. I do it a lot, yes, but god damn...

6 - There is no sixth fact.

7 - The Kitsune Society works a bit like Anonymous in terms of operations, but without the retarded, worn-out memes. (Mudkips are exempt.)

8 - The Kitsune Society's code of conduct, The Ten Tenets strictly prohibit "destructive-cult-like" activities, so don't expect mass suicides.

9 - I propose a spiritual group and you're instantly convinced it'll be just like Aum Shinrikyo?! Fucking hell! (I'm talking to you, Kodani.)

Okay! So....any questions? (wise-ass remarks don't count. Sorry, Tigerfan and Folgers.)


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 1, 2010)

As spiritual as I am, your society sounds too weeaboo to me. Also it's never a good idea to cross furry with spirituality.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2010)

Gross.

I'll just continue my own way of thinking.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a little lost as to what this is.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

The Kitsune Society? It's a unique blend of secret society, spiritual group and counterculture. We seek to promote the arts, create a new culture/civilization, get rid of "prolefeed" and oppose the Tea Party/Christian Right, all for the Kitsune themselves, if not the greater good.

So whaddya fink?


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> The Kitsune Society? It's a unique blend of secret society, spiritual group and counterculture. We seek to promote the arts, create a new culture/civilization, get rid of "prolefeed" and oppose the Tea Party/Christian Right, all for the Kitsune themselves, if not the greater good.
> 
> So whaddya fink?


 
what exactly is "the arts"?

fighting against the... tea party?... I mean religion sure I understand, but... tea party?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> What is this?


 
Old news, that's what.

This guy is a friggin idiot and so is his Kitsune Society bullshit.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 1, 2010)

I logged in for the first time today in order to tell you your spiritual group is a bunch of furfag weeaboos.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Old news, that's what.
> 
> This guy is a friggin idiot and so is his Kitsune Society bullshit.


 Oh well, that explains it. 

Being a kitsune is a sin anyway.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2010)

stop doing drugs


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> As spiritual as I am, your society sounds too weeaboo to me. Also it's never a good idea to cross furry with spirituality.



Weeaboo? Pah....I don't want it to be a carbon-copy of Japanese culture. Heavily influenced, yes, but I want to have my vision of this new culture be a mix of different things without looking hodge-podgey, you know? My influences from non-Japanese sources are Polynesian, Native American, Chinese, Balinese and even some stuff from The Legend of Zelda! 

When it comes to architecture and design, that is, for the most part.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2010)

this is lamer than i am.

i'm out


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 1, 2010)

You're crazy and you need psychiatric help.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2010)

Where's Corto when you need him?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> stop doing drugs


 
Hey, I've studied a heaping helping of sociology, so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> The Legend of Zelda!


 LoZ is from Japan and so is your name.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL! wut? why is there this many posts of fail?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Old news, that's what.
> 
> This guy is a friggin idiot and so is his Kitsune Society bullshit.




You're really confident with that statement, toots?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> LoZ is from Japan and so is your name.



I knoes. Tee hee.

And no, "Zaedrin" isn't.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 1, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Hey, I've studied a heaping helping of sociology, so I know what I'm talking about.


 
Apparently college level sociology and video games makes one qualified to build their own society.

If only we had known that it was so simple.  :V


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Where's Corto when you need him?


 
Who?

(PS: Your signature PWNS.)


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I knoes. Tee hee.
> 
> And no, "Zaedrin" isn't.


 *Kitsune* Society. Derp.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 1, 2010)

Given that the only information I have on your group is this topic, I'm going to have to say that whatever criticism you got was deserved. Why did you feel the need to make this topic? I could see if there was rampant bashing of your group around here or something, but come on. Posting a defense for no reason is just silly, and makes you look paranoid.



Zaedrin said:


> The Kitsune Society? It's a unique blend of secret society, spiritual group and counterculture. We seek to promote the arts, create a new culture/civilization, get rid of "prolefeed" and oppose the Tea Party/Christian Right, all for the Kitsune themselves, if not the greater good.
> 
> So whaddya fink?


It sounds like your just fucking Democrats who think too highly of themselves to use the common label.


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

the more I think about it, the less insane it sounds. of course I'd never get into this kind of stuff, but when I first read this, all I was thinking was "some guy in a cult who can't wait to bring a gun to school and make it seem like someone of a higher power told him to do it" 

wait... you're not one of those people are you... :|

also, I'm trying to live life with an open mind. although it's pretty damn nerdy lol. I mean, I can't help but think WoW nerd who plays magic the gathering every saturday night with his friends xD


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 1, 2010)

This reminds me of when I was thirteen and made my "own" religion from an anime. Good times. Good thing I grew up. |3


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2010)

hey hey hey

*poke*

bash the GOP already. I wanna the cray-cray.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> This reminds me of when I was thirteen and made my "own" religion from an anime. Good times. Good thing I grew up. |3


 I have never done anything like this


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're crazy and you need psychiatric help.



I'm proud to be crazy. After all, the people who helped shape the art world were crazy! I mean, just look at David Lynch, Vincent Van Gogh, the Fauvists, the Impressionists, Salvador Dali, Andy Warhol, etc! Many creative people were considered "crazy" by the mainstream of their time.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> I have never done anything like this


 You were just a boring kid >:c


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> I have never done anything like this


 
it mostly reminds me of the stage of childhood when you start talking to your friends about paranormal things and pretend like you saw things, and everyone is all "omg me too!" 

in the end, you didn't see anything. you just wish you did :\

anyway, I heard him speak of the art of mind like telekinesis and stuff. I'd LOVE to believe this stuff is real, but for now, I'm taking the scientific approach to these things


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> You were just a boring kid >:c


 I was :c


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> hey hey hey
> 
> *poke*
> 
> bash the GOP already. I wanna the cray-cray.


 
They're a part of the Tea Party, what with astroturfing and all that.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2010)

I enjoyed reading his ED article.

So much information on stuff I don't care to keep up to date on.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> This reminds me of when I was thirteen and made my "own" religion from an anime. Good times. Good thing I grew up. |3


 
I'm sorry, did I EVER say that I was making a religion, let alone one from anime? It's called "Shintoism", look it up before you start acting like a pompous little ass.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 1, 2010)

The more you open your mouth, the more you sound like a troll.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 1, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm sorry, did I EVER say that I was making a religion, let alone one from anime? It's called "Shintoism", look it up before you start acting like a pompous little ass.


 I'm sorry, "spirituality". 


Made from bits and pieces of of fake things.


Yeah, totally.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2010)

After checking your FA:  What?  You call that a God Emperor?  Have you heard nothing of the God King of the Griffon Community?  His father was the Prince of All Griffons, living with his Gay Accomplice.  On the night of their shared passions, the Dragon Lords thought to slight the Griffons by slaying their King's favored son and mate.  After the Prince was slain, however, a large seven-winged Griffon-wolf burst from his right testicle and used its knife-feathered wings to slay the attackers.  Realizing the fate of his father, the Griffolf Howled at the Full Moon for hours.  But, he killed all their Dragon Enemies:  He was named King over his grandfather and quickly sired half the Griffons you see today.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> The more you open your mouth, the more you sound like a troll.


 
The problem is the more he posts the more legit it seems that he's not a troll, just simply retarded.  Jumping to the troll conclusion I think gives him too much credit.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I enjoyed reading his ED article.
> 
> So much information on stuff I don't care to keep up to date on.


 thats a bad-ass avatar you got!


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> it mostly reminds me of the stage of childhood when you start talking to your friends about paranormal things and pretend like you saw things, and everyone is all "omg me too!"
> 
> in the end, you didn't see anything. you just wish you did :\
> 
> anyway, I heard him speak of the art of mind like telekinesis and stuff. I'd LOVE to believe this stuff is real, but for now, I'm taking the scientific approach to these things


 
I rarely see anything paranormal. However, I do have a very strong sense of intuition, being able to detect "vibes" in my environment and with art. I am pretty skeptical, which is why I did tons of research, comparisons and thought experiments to verify my friends' claims. Also, Keaton has told me that Telekinesis is VERY VERY hard to do, and to even do it accidentally takes a huge amount of Qi. (energy).


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> After checking your FA:  What?  You call that a God Emperor?  Have you heard nothing of the God King of the Griffon Community?  His father was the Prince of All Griffons, living with his Gay Accomplice.  On the night of their shared passions, the Dragon Lords thought to slight the Griffons by slaying their King's favored son and mate.  After the Prince was slain, however, a large seven-winged Griffon-wolf burst from his right testicle and used its knife-feathered wings to slay the attackers.  Realizing the fate of his father, the Griffolf Howled at the Full Moon for hours.  But, he killed all their Dragon Enemies:  He was named King over his grandfather and quickly sired half the Griffons you see today.


 Hail God Emperor Blackpelt Knifewing! We are indebted to your glory!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 1, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The problem is the more he posts the more legit it seems that he's not a troll, just simply retarded.  Jumping to the troll conclusion I think gives him too much credit.


The problem is I put too much faith in people's intelligence.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> After checking your FA:  What?  You call that a God Emperor?  Have you heard nothing of the God King of the Griffon Community?  His father was the Prince of All Griffons, living with his Gay Accomplice.  On the night of their shared passions, the Dragon Lords thought to slight the Griffons by slaying their King's favored son and mate.  After the Prince was slain, however, a large seven-winged Griffon-wolf burst from his right testicle and used its knife-feathered wings to slay the attackers.  Realizing the fate of his father, the Griffolf Howled at the Full Moon for hours.  But, he killed all their Dragon Enemies:  He was named King over his grandfather and quickly sired half the Griffons you see today.


 
A literary Tour De Force! XD


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> The problem is I put too much faith in peoples intelligence.



I have none in humanity as a whole.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm sorry, "spirituality".
> 
> 
> Made from bits and pieces of of fake things.
> ...


 
I don't mind if you're an atheist. But I do mind very much so if you're an asshole about it.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I have none in humanity as a whole.


 I seem to be the only one who has faith in humanity.

I know we're stupid and all, but still... uh... I wish I had a point :|


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The problem is the more he posts the more legit it seems that he's not a troll, just simply retarded.  Jumping to the troll conclusion I think gives him too much credit.


 
I'm retarded? Really? Dude, throughout my 20 years of existence, I have had to deal with the biggest douchebags, assholes, dumbasses, retards and utter jackasses that Mankind has ever known.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> bawwwwwwww


 fix'd that for you love


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm retarded? Really? Dude, throughout my 20 years of existence, I have had to deal with the biggest douchebags, assholes, dumbasses, retards and utter jackasses that Mankind has ever known.


 
well, we ALL have to :\

anyway I won't lie, I'm a bit afraid of people who are deeply into the whole spirituality thing. one of my friends used to keep a dog's head for some spiritual thing he was doing. I was too afraid to ask what it was


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> I seem to be the only one who has faith in humanity.
> 
> I know we're stupid and all, but still... uh... I wish I had a point :|


 
Come to think of it, I have mixed feelings about Mankind. I'm what you would call a "Misanthropic Philanthropist": I want the best for humanity, and yet at the same time, hate them for their collective folly.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm retarded? Really? Dude, throughout my 20 years of existence, I have had to deal with the biggest douchebags, assholes, dumbasses, retards and utter jackasses that Mankind has ever known.


 
I thought you were 219?  Are you telling me you aren't a real Kitsune?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I rarely see anything paranormal. However, I do have a very strong sense of intuition, being able to detect "vibes" in my environment and with art. I am pretty skeptical, which is why I did tons of research, comparisons and thought experiments to verify my friends' claims. Also, Keaton has told me that Telekinesis is VERY VERY hard to do, and to even do it accidentally takes a huge amount of Qi. (energy).


 I'm willing to believe some of that, but I still believe your society is just wapanese fluff.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm retarded? Really? Dude, throughout my 20 years of existence, I have had to deal with the biggest douchebags, assholes, dumbasses, retards and utter jackasses that Mankind has ever known.


I have too. I believe the refer to this phenomenon as life. Learn to just fucking deal with it.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

'Tis but my fursona. He's not a kitsune, he's an Eltarl: an alien race in my stories.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

-Superiority complex
-Fake spirituality
-Fatfur
-Trying to dispel negative attention about group by posting it on a public forum
-Thinking people will actually care


Yuuup.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm retarded? Really? Dude, throughout my 20 years of existence, I have had to deal with the biggest douchebags, assholes, dumbasses, retards and utter jackasses that Mankind has ever known.


 
Annnnnnd?

Boo-fuckin-hoo.  So people made fun of you and that's why you want to try and start some crappy furry/weeaboo society that will accept your fat fetish?

Christ, if you're getting hung up over dealing with normal people for 20 years, you're in for some big disappointments in your life.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I have too. I believe the refer to this phenomenon as life. Learn to just fucking deal with it.


 
I do...I do. Depression makes it tough, though. Along with years of being bullied in school while the useless faculty couldn't do jackshit about it.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> -Fatfur


 
Why is his art so fat mommy?


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm willing to believe some of that, but I still believe your society is just wapanese fluff.


 
for me it's one of those things you want to believe, but logically I just can't see it happening. I mean, until I ACTUALLY see some guy move a pencil from his desk with his mind, fuck yea, I'm on board 8D


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Why is his art so fat mommy?


 Sweetie, some people in the world have these things called "fetishes". If someone has weird ones, it's best to avoid them.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Sweetie, some people in the world have these things called "fetishes". If someone has weird ones, it's best to avoid them.


 
*looks at your avi*

apparently so


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

You have no idea what my group's about. No idea. Does making fun of people and their ideas and acting like a smug little shit about it give you a boner or something? The closed mind of a cynic is the greatest threat to innovation.

Besides, a HUGE chunk of the Kitsune Society's philosophy revolves around yin/yang: the union and necessity of contradictory polar forces, such as dark and light, good and evil, positive and negative, new and old, spiritual and secular, technology and nature, etc. You can never understand joy if you can't understand suffering.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

So you want a bunch of people on the most cynical furry forum on the internet to partner up with you and some of your allegedly psychic friends to create some sort of new world order based around the mystic influences of whatever sounds the coolest at the time?

Gee, I sure am ready to trust and take you seriously.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> You have no idea what my group's about. No idea.


Furry Pride / Tolerance?



Zaedrin said:


> Does making fun of people and their ideas and acting like a smug little shit about it give you a boner or something? The closed mind of a cynic is the greatest threat to innovation.


  There's a difference between having a closed mind, a normal mind, and an unhinged mind.  Most of us have a normal.  You have an unhinged.



Zaedrin said:


> Besides, a HUGE chunk of the Kitsune Society's philosophy revolves around yin/yang: the union and necessity of contradictory polar forces, such as dark and light, good and evil, positive and negative, new and old, spiritual and secular, technology and nature, etc. You can never understand joy if you can't understand suffering.


And yet for some reason you think Humanity is all evil / predominantly evil.

EDIT:  Oh, and don't use that shit "I was picked on in school BAAAAW!" schtick.  Grades 2-10.  Nine years, and I don't bitch to people here to accept my ideas for it or WAA CLOSED MINDED.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> *looks at your avi*
> 
> apparently so


|3 C'mere, sweetie~



Zaedrin said:


> BAWWWW
> *I AM A PHILOSOPHER*


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> You have no idea what my group's about. No idea. Does making fun of people and their ideas and acting like a smug little shit about it give you a boner or something? The closed mind of a cynic is the greatest threat to innovation.
> 
> Besides, a HUGE chunk of the Kitsune Society's philosophy revolves around yin/yang: the union and necessity of contradictory polar forces, such as dark and light, good and evil, positive and negative, new and old, spiritual and secular, technology and nature, etc. You can never understand joy if you can't understand suffering.


 Your rage gives me a boner indeed. 

Though I have no fucking clue what this is about. 

And yea, more weeaboo stuffs kinda sorta...


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> for me it's one of those things you want to believe, but logically I just can't see it happening. I mean, until I ACTUALLY see some guy move a pencil from his desk with his mind, fuck yea, I'm on board 8D


 
That's kind of the thing with the supernatural: really weird shit goes on all the time, all around you. You just don't realize it until it happens to you. I've seen Shadow People, I've heard the sounds of my pets after they have died, and I've even seen a fox statue blink at me when I went to Kyoto on my educational trip to Japan.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> |3 C'mere, sweetie~


 
no but really, gore creeps me out :<

ilu though shenzi :> (you're shenzi right?)


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Okay, I know there's been a lot of criticism, confusion and outright smack-talk going around (sorta) about my spiritual/counterculture group, The Kitsune Society



Way to manufacture controversy, bro. You have to get further than Advertising Techniques 101 to not be so transparent.



> 3 - The friends of mine who are psychic (Keaton, Sam, Ochoma and Lindsay) are very trustworthy, and their claims, including those on a very personal/local scale rather than common knowledge of the Aether (spirit world) fit together perfectly, despite the fact that they barely know each other, if even at all. (Example: Ochoma gave me a description of a race of spirits that only Keaton has told me about. I asked him very open-ended questions about the "Itsunthi", and he described them spot-on. Ask him yourself.)



If not made up, circumstancial



> 7 - The Kitsune Society works a bit like Anonymous in terms of operations, but without the retarded, worn-out memes. (Mudkips are exempt.)



I see you're disregarding rules 1 and 2 then



> Okay! So....any questions? (wise-ass remarks don't count. Sorry, Tigerfan and Folgers.)



Can you tell me where you get your drugs?



Zaedrin said:


> The Kitsune Society? It's a unique blend of secret society



Yes, you're doing a great job of keeping it secret



> spiritual group and counterculture.



Pretty sure a real "spiritual group" wouldn't care about such petty things as "countercultures". This just gives more evidence to the case in which people that belong to this group just want to be ~*unique snowflakes*~. It's mall-wiccans with "Qi".



> We seek to promote the arts,



Furry does that well enough on its own methinks



> create a new culture/civilization,



Oh really? Where? How?



> oppose the Tea Party/Christian Right



How very shortsighted. You're attacking a label, something the people you claim to oppose do. Don't oppose "the Tea Party", oppose bigots and idiots.



> all for the Kitsune themselves, if not the greater good.



what



> So whaddya *fink*?


 
That you're not a very mature-sounding group leader?



Zaedrin said:


> I do have a very strong sense of intuition, being able to detect "vibes" in my environment and with art.



That's not mystical or paranormal. I do this all the time. People say I'm pretty good at it.



> I am pretty skeptical, which is why I did tons of research, comparisons and thought experiments to verify my friends' claims.



And we can view this? Has it been reviewed or backed up by others, preferably independent researchers?



> Also, Keaton has told me that Telekinesis is VERY VERY hard to do, and to even do it accidentally takes a huge amount of Qi. (energy).


 
Interesting. Does this person know people that can do it? Have they done it themselves? They should show someone.



Zaedrin said:


> I have none in humanity as a whole.


 
Ah, you're one of _those_ people.



Zaedrin said:


> I'm retarded? Really? Dude, throughout my 20 years of existence, I have had to deal with the biggest douchebags, assholes, dumbasses, retards and utter jackasses that Mankind has ever known.


 
>Have no faith in humanity
>capitalize the word "mankind"
>???
>Profit

But honestly I'm pretty sure that you have not dealt with "the biggest" douchebags/assholes/dumbasses. Not even close.



Zaedrin said:


> You have no idea what my group's about. No idea. Does making fun of people and their ideas and acting like a smug little shit about it give you a boner or something? The closed mind of a cynic is the greatest threat to innovation.



I thought you made this thread to clear the air? You've given us essentially nothing other than a weeaboo name, some "mystical" beliefs, and a whole lot of short-sightedness.



> Besides, a HUGE chunk of the Kitsune Society's philosophy revolves around yin/yang: the union and necessity of contradictory polar forces, such as dark and light, good and evil, positive and negative, new and old, spiritual and secular, technology and nature, etc. You can never understand joy if you can't understand suffering.


 
I'd imagine that's a lot of peoples' personal philosophies. It's not exactly groundbreaking.



Zaedrin said:


> That's kind of the thing with the supernatural: really weird shit goes on all the time, all around you. You just don't realize it until it happens to you. I've seen Shadow People, I've heard the sounds of my pets after they have died, and I've even seen a fox statue blink at me when I went to Kyoto on my educational trip to Japan.


 
Sounds as credible as Jesus on burnt toast.

oh and look everyone, he's been to ~*Japan*~
he truly must be at one with his ki


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

I have finally deciphered this abomination.

P-much, the society is his opinion on everything, if you think differently he's gon' hate.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I have finally deciphered this abomination.
> 
> P-much, the society is his opinion on everything, if you think differently he's gon' hate.


 So basically, a cult?


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> That's kind of the thing with the supernatural: really weird shit goes on all the time, all around you. You just don't realize it until it happens to you. I've seen Shadow People, I've heard the sounds of my pets after they have died, and I've even seen a fox statue blink at me when I went to Kyoto on my educational trip to Japan.


 
no I mean, I want to literally sit someone down, and prove to me that they can move a pencil from a table with their mind.

I'd rather avoid all the supernatural paranoia. I get easily creeped out enough as it is lol


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> So basically, a cult?


 
Exactly, I just don't have the vernacular to call it that.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Exactly, I just don't have the vernacular to call it that.


 
that's what I'm afraid of finding out. I'd rather just believe it's a hobby.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> no but really, gore creeps me out :<
> 
> ilu though shenzi :> (you're shenzi right?)


 Yup! And don't worry, I've lost interest in hard gore. Minor cuts and bruises are cool though.


Willow said:


> So basically, a cult?


 SHH THAT'S THE BUZZWORD


----------



## Alstor (Aug 2, 2010)

You have a fantasy group that goes after real-life targets, and you want to be takes seriously?

I dun get it.


----------



## Querk (Aug 2, 2010)

Would your psychic friends happen to be invisible and only you can hear them?

All of this sounds like something stupid you made up that you thing is genius, but only you understand it.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm surprise the higher-ups haven't popped this zit yet. Must be happy hour.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> That's kind of the thing with the supernatural: really weird shit goes on all the time, all around you. You just don't realize it until it happens to you.


I don't notice a lot of things before they happen to me.  Like that one time I banged my knee on a counter?  I totally didn't notice I had done it until it happened.



> I've seen Shadow People,


Those are just shadows.  Everything has one.  Sometimes, if the lighting is right, something can have more than one.



> I've heard the sounds of my pets after they have died,


So have I; it's being sad and wanted them alive.  I've also heard my mother calling my name when I'm trying to get to sleep, because I'm so used to her annoying me.



> and I've even seen a fox statue blink at me when I went to Kyoto on my educational trip to Japan.


This one time I was looking at a statue of an angel and I blinked, and then it was suddenly closer to me and trying to eat me or something.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Furry Pride / Tolerance?
> 
> There's a difference between having a closed mind, a normal mind, and an unhinged mind.  Most of us have a normal.  You have an unhinged.
> 
> ...


 
Nothing is normal. An unhinged mind is one that thinks in new perspectives, minds like that of Da Vinci, Einstein and many others. But when it gets to the point where you believe politicians are shape-shifting reptile men and Nazis from space are trying to turn your blood into powder, THEN you need help.

Yeah, sorry about the Shtick.

And it's not about furry tolerance, it's about standing up against the corruption, apathy and evil in our society. A part of life, yes, but if people leave that as is, then evil will simply spread unchecked. Besides, you gotta see the fun in getting into a good old culture war! Sometimes you just gotta think like an Ork: when a conflict pops up, just charge right in and have fun with it!

Without the shooty-ness, choppy-ness and killy-ness, of course.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> This one time I was looking at a statue of an angel and I blinked, and then it was suddenly closer to me and trying to eat me or something.


 Holy shit that happened to you too!? I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> I don't notice a lot of things before they happen to me.  Like that one time I banged my knee on a counter?  I totally didn't notice I had done it until it happened.
> 
> Those are just shadows.  Everything has one.  Sometimes, if the lighting is right, something can have more than one.
> 
> ...


 
I actually tried convincing myself that the other statues would blink to see if it was a trick of the eye. They didn't.

God, I feel like Karl Pilkington right now.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Without the shooty-ness, choppy-ness and killy-ness, of course.


 
Nah, you just look pushing people into water.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Querk said:


> Would your psychic friends happen to be invisible and only you can hear them?
> 
> All of this sounds like something stupid you made up that you thing is genius, but only you understand it.



They're actual people. Flesh-n-blood.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I actually tried convincing myself that the other statues would blink to see if it was a trick of the eye. They didn't.


 Maybe that's because


they're statues


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> This one time I was looking at a statue of an angel and I blinked, and then it was suddenly closer to me and trying to eat me or something.


 
Oh those weeping angels.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Nah, you just look pushing people into water.


 
I always wanted to do that.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> You have no idea what my group's about. No idea. Does making fun of people and their ideas and acting like a smug little shit about it give you a boner or something?


Sort of. >_>



Zaedrin said:


> Besides, a HUGE chunk of the Kitsune Society's philosophy revolves around yin/yang: the union and necessity of contradictory polar forces, such as dark and light, good and evil, positive and negative, new and old, spiritual and secular, technology and nature, etc. You can never understand joy if you can't understand suffering.


So let's review this. You're all about balance, yet you've directly said that you seek to abolish the tea party/GOP. Having an opposing group isn't balanced enough for you?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread is fucking full of fucking crazy.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Maybe that's because
> 
> 
> they're statues


 
I'm well aware of how retarded that sounds, so the feeling's mutual.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread is fucking full of fucking crazy.



Crazy like a fox! XD


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm well aware of how retarded that sounds, so the feeling's mutual.


 If only you were aware of how retarded everything you say sounds.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Sort of. >_>
> 
> So let's review this. You're all about balance, yet you've directly said that you seek to abolish the tea party/GOP. Having an opposing group isn't balanced enough for you?


 
Here's another important part of the Kitsune Society's philosophy, and it's a simple, straight to the point phrase:

WHY THE HELL NOT?!


----------



## Querk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Here's another important part of the Kitsune Society's philosophy, and it's a simple, straight to the point phrase:
> 
> WHY THE HELL NOT?!


 Because it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> And it's not about furry tolerance, it's about standing up against the corruption, apathy and evil in our society. A part of life, yes, but if people leave that as is, then evil will simply spread unchecked. Besides, you gotta see the fun in getting into a good old culture war! Sometimes you just gotta think like an Ork: when a conflict pops up, just charge right in and have fun with it!
> 
> Without the shooty-ness, choppy-ness and killy-ness, of course.


 You're going after evils such as 4chan, ED, the Tea Party, and the GOP. What you are is a radical liberal, which is just as bad as radical conservative and radical Islam. You're blowing things out of proportion and trying to take down things that aren't an actual menace to society. It's time for you to rethink your views and see if you're going overboard with them.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

The right path is the one that only you can walk.

Beginnings and ends are infinitely small, the middle is the only thing with substance.

What is today but yesterday's tomorrow.

I haz philosophy now. yeeeeey


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy August everyone c:

Edit: Relevant


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> So basically, a cult?



YOU SAID THE SECRET WORD!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Zaedrin said:


> Basing my philosophy off fortune cookies.


 
People already go through their daily lives dealing with small joys and a whole hell of a lot of bullshit.  Welcome to modern society, buddy.

Here's the reality, you took a few classes, read way too much manga, and looked into things a little harder then you should have and now your verbal diahrea has turned you into a laughing stock on your last turn for acceptance, the internet.  Stop trying to change the world and start trying to change yourself.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> The right path is the one that only you can walk.
> 
> Beginnings and ends are infinitely small, the middle is the only thing with substance.
> 
> ...



But what is tomorrow but yesterday's today?

COUNTER PHILOSOPHY'D


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2010)

Okay, finally done editing my post up there
but great, there's even more new material to address
fuck it, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> But what is tomorrow but yesterday's today?
> 
> COUNTER PHILOSOPHY'D


 
Oh shit! Mr. Krabs has led me astray!


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Crazy like a fox! XD


 No, crazy like a person that needs to be put in a mental institution.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, crazy like a person that needs to be put in a mental institution.


 I am aware of much less crazy people who have been in mental institutions. 


What he needs is long term confinement in a padded room.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Oh shit! Mr. Krabs has led me astray!


 
MUA HA HA, et cetera.

Hey, my brother majored in philosophy at college, does that mean I have enough credentials to make my own new civilization?
Also I read A Scanner Darkly so I know everything there is to know about the human mind, yup.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Here's another important part of the Kitsune Society's philosophy, and it's a simple, straight to the point phrase:
> 
> WHY THE HELL NOT?!


Because from a purely logical standpoint, having one of your core values be directly contradictory to another is stupid as all hell?


----------



## Boondawks (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> 2 - The Kitsune Society is still in its infancy, and needs to "evolve". Much of it has only existed in thought or word, and making it a reality is gonna take some group effort and help. (As in yours)



Well most foxes evolve into ninetales, so you're evolution is going to be pretty tough because it requires a fire stone.



Zaedrin said:


> 3 - The friends of mine who are psychic (Keaton, Sam, Ochoma and Lindsay) are very trustworthy, and their claims, including those on a very personal/local scale rather than common knowledge of the Aether (spirit world) fit together perfectly, despite the fact that they barely know each other, if even at all. (Example: Ochoma gave me a description of a race of spirits that only Keaton has told me about. I asked him very open-ended questions about the "Itsunthi", and he described them spot-on. Ask him yourself.)



Well first you say you're going to be fire type, but now you're claiming that your psychic types. I have to say this doesn't make your trustworthiness very convincing, I want to remind you that there are no psychic/fire types.

Overall the Vulpix Commune seems to be very, very unconvincing.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 2, 2010)

sooo...it's a furry /b/ that's trying to give itself some sort of depth by calling itself a secret society?

count me in!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

I just listened to "Colors of the Wind" (english and french).

Does that qualify me to be a park ranger?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I just listened to "Colors of the Wind" (english and french).
> 
> Does that qualify me to be a park ranger?


 Dude, I just listened to "He Lives in You".

Disneybuddies!


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

I played a bunch of Starcraft 2 today.

Imma go be ruler of the universe now, k?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Dude, I just listened to "He Lives in You".
> 
> Disneybuddies!


 
omg, eeeeeeee


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> I played a bunch of Starcraft 2 today.
> 
> Imma go be ruler of the universe now, k?


 
I can only assume that game sucks.

RTS? ew no thanks :<


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> omg, eeeeeeee


 
omg listening to "we are one"

can i join?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> I played a bunch of Starcraft 2 today.
> 
> Imma go be ruler of the universe now, k?


 
Zerg Rush will always be a reliable and legitimate tactical, military strategy.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> I can only assume that game sucks.
> 
> RTS? ew no thanks :<


 
Don't dare call it an RTS, because it's not!  It's an 'electronic mass warfare simulator!'

Am I doing an OP right?

edit:  wait, no I wasn't.  Lemme try again.

"I'm sorry, did I EVER say that I was playing an RTS, let alone one  from Blizzard? It's called "electronic mass galactic warfare simulation", look it up before you start acting  like a pompous little ass."


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> omg listening to "we are one"
> 
> can i join?


 
threesome


----------



## Boondawks (Aug 2, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Zerg Rush will always be a reliable and legitimate tactical, military strategy.


 
You should talk to the Chinese before you make fun of that.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

He's raging so hard he forgot to reply :<


----------



## Arcum (Aug 2, 2010)

You state that we need to be more open minded but what your taking it to  is going so far as pure open mindedness. Here is the thing. If someone  was open minded to that point and held nothing to ourselves as sacred  then we are nothing more than the society that we are in. Unless we hold  things to us that make us whom we are (thus becoming a bit more close  minded) we are nothing more than clay being shaped by the people that  are around us.

 This is how we show individuality. Its not all about being open minded  that makes us able to see things in a new light but also the close  mindedness that makes us who we are.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Given that the only information I have on your group is this topic, I'm going to have to say that whatever criticism you got was deserved. Why did you feel the need to make this topic? I could see if there was rampant bashing of your group around here or something, but come on. Posting a defense for no reason is just silly, and makes you look paranoid.
> 
> It sounds like your just fucking Democrats who think too highly of themselves to use the common label.



Yeah, you're right. I'm pretty insecure, actually, and I will not feed that insecurity by denying it. I'm not proclaiming myself to be a god, emperor or prophet, just as an artist, a furry, a thinker, and the KS Headmaster, and little more than that.

I posted this thread so that I could help people understand this complex vision of mine. I don't like to go with what society expects me to be, and I don't want to be struck down by know-it-all cynics and pessimists with their bitter, spiteful words and mocking voices. I follow more than just fox spirits: I follow my dreams, my visions, my soul, my heart, and my mind. And when you come right down to it, isn't that what being a furry is all about?



Xenke said:


> Oh shit! Mr. Krabs has led me astray!



But Tomorrow Comes Today! XD


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> And when you come right down to it, isn't that what being a furry is all about?



I thought it was about dressing up in animal costumes and having huge orgies while selling porn?

I mean yep, sure is.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> I thought it was about dressing up in animal costumes and having huge orgies while selling porn?


 
THIS button needs to get back from holiday.  :V



			
				Boonadawks said:
			
		

> You should talk to the Chinese before you make fun of that.



Lest we forget the KEKEKE Wars of the Mah-Jong Empire.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I posted this thread so that I could help people understand this complex vision of mine.


 
lawl, "_complex_"


----------



## Arcum (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> And when you come right down to it, isn't that what being a furry is all  about?



That is a society thing dude. Its how people are.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I follow my dreams, my visions, my soul, my heart, and my mind. And when you come right down to it, isn't that what being a furry is all about?


 It's just a hobby to me. A stupid, expensive hobby.


I need to stop buying art...


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I posted this thread so that I could help people understand this complex vision of mine.


 More like confusing and filled with weeaboo undertones..


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Arcum said:


> You state that we need to be more open minded but what your taking it to  is going so far as pure open mindedness. Here is the thing. If someone  was open minded to that point and held nothing to ourselves as sacred  then we are nothing more than the society that we are in. Unless we hold  things to us that make us whom we are (thus becoming a bit more close  minded) we are nothing more than clay being shaped by the people that  are around us.
> 
> This is how we show individuality. Its not all about being open minded  that makes us able to see things in a new light but also the close  mindedness that makes us who we are.


 
Of course! Which goes back to the whole Yin and Yang notion: If you're all light, you're blinded from the truth, and if you're all darkness, then you obviously can't see, either! We love the light, but to truly enjoy is to shield ourselves in darkness through sunglasses or shade. In short, opposites attract: everything should be in moderation.

You know what I mean?


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2010)

You work like anonymous?

fuck that shit.....


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I don't like to go with what society expects me to be, and I don't want to be struck down by know-it-all cynics and pessimists with their bitter, spiteful words and mocking voices.


It's one or the other. If you don't want to go with society's flow, then you're going to get mocked (especially when your ideas don't make sense and contradict each other).



Zaedrin said:


> I follow more than just fox spirits: I follow my dreams, my visions, my soul, my heart, and my mind. And when you come right down to it, isn't that what being a furry is all about?


No, that's your life view. It has nothing to do with being a furry.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> More like confusing and filled with weeaboo undertones..



A weeaboo is someone who thinks there is absolutely nothing wrong with Japan and they think they know everything about it just because they watch Naruto.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Of course! Which goes back to the whole Yin and Yang notion: If you're all light, you're blinded from the truth, and if you're all darkness, then you obviously can't see, either! We love the light, but to truly enjoy is to shield ourselves in darkness through sunglasses or shade. In short, opposites attract: everything should be in moderation.
> 
> You know what I mean?


 
No, 'cause you don't either. The concept of Yin and Yang is meant to extent into all things in life. ALL of them. One half of the whole cannot survive on it's own, balance is key.

Trust me, you don't get it.


----------



## Arcum (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Of course! Which goes back to the whole Yin and Yang notion: If you're all light, you're blinded from the truth, and if you're all darkness, then you obviously can't see, either! We love the light, but to truly enjoy is to shield ourselves in darkness through sunglasses or shade. In short, opposites attract: everything should be in moderation.
> 
> You know what I mean?


 
Partially, Its up to the person how much of a flexibility there should be though. I'm not understanding where your idea of how flexible people should be.



> A weeaboo is someone who thinks there is absolutely nothing wrong with  Japan and they think they know everything about it just because they  watch Naruto.


Isn't that what your doing when you say you have been in a class that deals with society?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they do.

Life itself is contradictory by nature in many ways. 

I'm glad I'm an artist, because I know so many things, but words cannot describe them, and that through visual media, my intuition can be understood.

Fucking hell! That's exactly what I've been saying all along!


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Of course! Which goes back to the whole Yin and Yang notion: If you're all light, you're blinded from the truth, and if you're all darkness, then you obviously can't see, either! We love the light, but to truly enjoy is to shield ourselves in darkness through sunglasses or shade. In short, opposites attract: everything should be in moderation.
> 
> You know what I mean?


This is where you make no god damn sense. If you're truly about balance, then you shouldn't hate any one group. You hate the furry-haters, when your viewpoint demands that you should embrace them as necessary. You hate the tea party, and that one Baptist Church (not bothering to look the name up again), yet they must be necessary to your existence because they oppose you. *By your own logic*, you can't exist without them.

Let's review:
I'm X.
I believe that nothing can exist without it's opposite.
X's are opposed by Y's.
Let's get rid of all the Y's, and have only X's.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 2, 2010)

OP, furry is JUST a hobby, kitsune just means fox in japanese, anthros aren't real.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> A weeaboo is someone who thinks there is absolutely nothing wrong with Japan and they think they know everything about it just because they watch Naruto.


 Actually, most weaboos hate Naruto, because they're elitists when it comes to anime.

I am a true weeaboo, but shit man I don't think Japan is all that and I certainly don't want to make up cults a spirituality out of its religions.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> OP, furry is JUST a hobby, kitsune just means fox in japanese, anthros aren't real.


 
I tried to find a "anthros are real" website through google. Surprisingly I couldn't find one.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm glad I'm an artist, because I know so many things, but words cannot describe them, and that through visual media, my intuition can be understood.


 The message is "Holy balls I'm fat."


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Arcum said:


> Partially, Its up to the person how much of a flexibility there should be though. I'm not understanding where your idea of how flexible people should be.



That's true, also. Limits are a neccesity, that's for sure, and everything should have varying degrees of flexibility and rigidity. I guess an abstract way of putting it is that if reeds didn't stand up, they'd be noodles.

Okay, that's quite a stretch, but still....


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> OP, furry is JUST a hobby, kitsune just means fox in japanese, anthros aren't real.


 And okami means wolf


----------



## Arcum (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I guess an abstract way of putting it is that if reeds didn't stand up, they'd be noodles.



 Umm what? Explain please.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> The message is "Holy balls I'm fat."


 
(snickers) Okay, THAT was funny. But my fetish art is just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to my visions.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> (snickers) Okay, THAT was funny. But my fetish art is just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to my visions.


 Please don't enlighten us


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Reeds are incredibly flexible, but they still have their limits as to how flexible they can be, so even though they bend and sway so easily, they still have to stand upright to get proper sunlight and nourishment, so therefore, you always have to have boundaries.

Like I said, it's one helluva stretch.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> (snickers) Okay, THAT was funny. But my fetish art is just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to my visions.


 Haha, I admit I have that condition...dunno what it's called, but I feel really strong emotions towards art, to the point of literally being breathless or crying.

Still, if you want to be taken seriously, I would suggest not posting on this forum about your er, spirituality and making a separate account for your ideals so it can be separate from your fetish art (otherwise no one will take you seriously).


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh come on, now, I have so many ideas I have no idea what to do with them all!


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

And Zap Comix are not pre-dinner reading material!


----------



## Alstor (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Oh come on, now, I have so many ideas I have no idea what to do with them all!


 All of your ideas will probably be mocked here. You can always go to a forum where people can accept those ideas. Hell, make a blog.

We're just saying that being here is hopeless.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Oh come on, now, I have so many ideas I have no idea what to do with them all!


 
Action?

derp.

Ideas without action are just wastes synapses.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Oh come on, now, I have so many ideas I have no idea what to do with them all!


 And why do you think they are good ideas?


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Oh come on, now, I have so many ideas I have no idea what to do with them all!


You seem a lot like a kid who was in my high school physics class. One day, he declared in the middle of a lesson that he wanted to make a house out of Jell-O. Just like him, you have a bad idea, and your vocalizing it in an inappropriate place.

Do whatever you want with your ideas... just do it somewhere else.


----------



## Arcum (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Oh come on, now, I have so many ideas I have no idea what to do with them all!



Might I suggest writing them down and then review them later and try to make them understandable to others?

After you do that try to bounce it off people that will listen. Friends or something, as long as your conferable with it.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Arcum said:


> Might I suggest writing them down and then review them later and try to make them understandable to others?
> 
> After you do that try to bounce it off people that will listen. Friends or something, as long as your conferable with it.



Understandable would be a wonderful start.  Not entirely ridiculous would also be nice.

OP, internet cults and religions never go over well with anyone.


----------



## Conker (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Okay, I know there's been a lot of criticism, confusion and outright smack-talk going around (sorta) about my spiritual/counterculture group, The Kitsune Society, so lemme get a few facts straight:
> 
> 1 - I typed up the description when I was really tired and lazy, and when I'm tired, it's the closest state of mind I have to being drunk. I wasn't thinking straight, so personal grievances and random shit got into the mix.
> 
> ...


 Got that far. Then I got smacked with "another stupid furry"

Should have saved that until the end OP, then you could have at least enjoyed wasting more of my time.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Weeaboo? Pah....I don't want it to be a carbon-copy of Japanese culture. Heavily influenced, yes, but I want to have my vision of this new culture be a mix of different things without looking hodge-podgey, you know? My influences from non-Japanese sources are Polynesian, Native American, Chinese, Balinese and even some stuff from *The Legend of Zelda!*
> 
> When it comes to architecture and design, that is, for the most part.


 
I burst out laughing here.

Lots of offence, that was the stupidest shit I have heard today.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> I burst out laughing here.
> 
> Lots of offence, that was the stupidest shit I have heard today.


 
LoZ has a halfway decent mythology imho. Certainly better than most games.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> LoZ has a halfway decent mythology imho. Certainly better than most games.


 I'll have to agree with this.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

All of OP's posts have decreased my tolerance for furfags who make "lol listen to my kewl idea guize" threads by ninety percent.


----------



## Bando (Aug 2, 2010)

I got to the word counterculture in the OP and started laughing. The rest of the OP was just a bunch of WTF.

This sounds like an awful version, probably a bastardized 4chan for otherkin fags


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Bando said:


> I got to the word counterculture in the OP and started laughing. The rest of the OP was just a bunch of WTF.
> 
> This sounds like an awful version, probably a bastardized 4chan for otherkin fags


I feel the same way. 

If this guy isn't trolling us, I'm going to have to say he's batshit insane, and in the good "random teehee" way, I mean the schizophrenic, killing people in the name of the Easter Bunny kind of batshit insane.

:I


----------



## Bando (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> If this guy isn't trolling us, I'm going to have to say he's batshit insane, and in the good "random teehee" way, I mean the schizophrenic, killing people in the name of the Easter Bunny kind of batshit insane.
> 
> :I


 
I'm going to agree with you on this since I'm too lazy to read the whole thread. I lauged at the image of a skitzo furfag killing in the name of the Easter bunny, though :V


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Bando said:


> I'm going to agree with you on this since I'm too lazy to read the whole thread. I lauged at the image of a skitzo furfag killing in the name of the Easter bunny, though :V


I can't take any of that dipshit's OP's post seriously.

Totally unrelated, but I should draw that one day.


----------



## Bando (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I can't take any of that dipshit's OP's post seriously.
> 
> Totally unrelated, but I should draw that one day.


 
Oh jeebus. I read some other posts of OP's, and this looks like one weirdass thing. Mythology?!?!!? Is this an RP or furfag 4chan?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 2, 2010)

Come on guyz, we all know that the cult will involve mass suicide! It's gonna wind up a second Scientology. For only $500, you will become enlightened!!! 
One word: BULLSHIT.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Shut up.



Alstor said:


> All of your ideas will probably be mocked here. You can always go to a forum where people can accept those ideas. Hell, make a blog.
> 
> We're just saying that being here is hopeless.



Yeah, you're right. God, these guys are fucking assholes.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

This is still going on?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And why do you think they are good ideas?


 
Ah dunno.

Really? You honestly believe that?



Milo said:


> the more I think about it, the less insane it sounds. of course I'd never get into this kind of stuff, but when I first read this, all I was thinking was "some guy in a cult who can't wait to bring a gun to school and make it seem like someone of a higher power told him to do it"
> 
> wait... you're not one of those people are you... :|
> 
> also, I'm trying to live life with an open mind. although it's pretty damn nerdy lol. I mean, I can't help but think WoW nerd who plays magic the gathering every saturday night with his friends xD


 

Finally, someone who's not an asshole.

What can I say? Nerds RULE!



Bando said:


> Oh jeebus. I read some other posts of OP's, and this looks like one weirdass thing. Mythology?!?!!? Is this an RP or furfag 4chan?



The latter I guess. XD



Bando said:


> I'm going to agree with you on this since I'm too lazy to read the whole thread. I lauged at the image of a skitzo furfag killing in the name of the Easter bunny, though :V


 
A mildly amusing image. No killing in the KS, that's f'sure.



Willow said:


> I'll have to agree with this.


 
Yeah, it's hella ambiguous.



Amphion said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> If this guy isn't trolling us, I'm going to have to say he's batshit insane, and in the good "random teehee" way, I mean the schizophrenic, killing people in the name of the Easter Bunny kind of batshit insane.
> 
> :I


 
If you honestly think I'm guano loco, then boy howdy, you have never heard of David Icke.



Riley said:


> Understandable would be a wonderful start.  Not entirely ridiculous would also be nice.
> 
> OP, internet cults and religions never go over well with anyone.


 
Yeah, you're right. I have a nasty habit of rushing head-first into things. (Metaphorically) Even Keaton said I can be pretty unrealistic.



Arcum said:


> Might I suggest writing them down and then review them later and try to make them understandable to others?
> 
> After you do that try to bounce it off people that will listen. Friends or something, as long as your conferable with it.


 
That's what I've been planning: jotting down illustrations of my vision with notes here and there, a little touch of humor, and voila. What do you think?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey, that button at the bottom right of posts. With the plus sign. That's called "multiquote". Please use it.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> After checking your FA:  What?  You call that a God Emperor?  Have you heard nothing of the God King of the Griffon Community?  His father was the Prince of All Griffons, living with his Gay Accomplice.  On the night of their shared passions, the Dragon Lords thought to slight the Griffons by slaying their King's favored son and mate.  After the Prince was slain, however, a large seven-winged Griffon-wolf burst from his right testicle and used its knife-feathered wings to slay the attackers.  Realizing the fate of his father, the Griffolf Howled at the Full Moon for hours.  But, he killed all their Dragon Enemies:  He was named King over his grandfather and quickly sired half the Griffons you see today.


 I would sig that, but, it's too big.


Milo said:


> I seem to be the only one who has faith in humanity.


 No, Attaman does too


Zaedrin said:


> You have no idea what my group's about. No idea. Does making fun of people and their ideas and acting like a smug little shit about it give you a boner or something? The closed mind of a cynic is the greatest threat to innovation.


 You sir, do not know what a cynic is.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2010)

Was...was that _eight_ posts in a row?



Zaedrin said:


> Shut up.


 


Zaedrin said:


> Yeah, you're right. God, these guys are fucking assholes.


 
You're so balanced and zen-like


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> You're so balanced and zen-like


 That reminds me of when my mom reached "enlightenment"

"Hey mom, what do you think about my grandparents?"
"FUCK THOSE ASSHOLES THEY'VE RUINED MY LIFE" *raeg*


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

*yawn* Good morning.

You should just quit right now, you're being lamer than most furries. Go find a male prostitute and baww your eyes out to him as you take his meat.

Edit: Also, being an ass doesn't move people to your side.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Shut up.


Lol.



Zaedrin said:


> Yeah, you're right. God, these guys are fucking assholes.


You're being stupid with this whole fox society bullshit. This place is not happy and nice. We're not going to accept your interests and ideas. We are going to be assholes to people like you, who make threads like this and start shit because of it.



Zaedrin said:


> If you honestly think I'm guano loco, then boy howdy, you have never heard of David Icke.


Who _hasn't _heard of David Icke? Ugh.

I wasn't HONESTLY thinking you were insane. I just didn't wanna say "insane," and then have you coming back with that stupid "lol im ok with being insane" because it's annoying and idiotic amongst many levels.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 2, 2010)

I like how you conveniently skipped over when Aden took every one of your points and challenged them with some very good points. Class act, you are!


----------



## Attaman (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Yeah, you're right. I have a nasty habit of rushing head-first into things. (Metaphorically) Even Keaton said I can be pretty unrealistic.


 Since many people seem not to have noticed yet:  Keaton is Zaedrin's "God Emperor".  Either he's a nutter thinking he's talking to a God Emperor, or he (still very likely) has some friend who is _leading_ this whole schtick claiming to be the God Emperor (See:  Either manipulating easy masses, or the short-some-marbles king).

On other factors brought up in the thread:  Furry isn't about "Following your dreams".  That's not what hobbies are about, barring some very unique ones such as "I wish to one day know how to play all major instruments" or "I want to be the greatest fencer in the world".  You cannot - to my understanding - have any sort of dreams for the Furry Fandom that are mutually exclusive to membership.

It's not "an open mind" that is lacked if you don't accept every idea.  It's practicing common sense.  I could argue right now that science proved the Sun is a gigantic glowing ball of pudding, and an open minded individual wouldn't need to accept my argument or be considered a bigot.

FAF's full of assholes.  Deal.  We also like to have something like common sense:  We see something that makes little sense (I CAN DREAM NOW!  OH LAWD TEEJAY HAS TAUGHT ME TO DREAM!), we'll (or at least some of us) attempt to tear it a new one.  "Fictional society based off fictional animals borrowing heavily from Japanese works old and new that is noticeably hypocritical and self-contradictory made / preached by an admittedly mentally unstable / unhinged person" is one of said "little sense" things.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> just as an artist


 
Going by your FA gallery, you're pushing the limits of the term "artist".

Also, if your friends are psychics, they should have foreseen what would happen when you posted on here and warned you not to do it. From that, we can get these two logical reasons:

1) They're not psychics
2) They are psychics, but are dicks and thought it would be funny to have you RAEG

Either way, your friends are lying to you and hate you. However, I propose a simple experiment. Go round to your friends with a kitchen knife. Try to stab one of them. If they are psychic, they'll have the police waiting for you, or would at least not let you into the house. If they really aren't psychic and get stabbed to death, then they were faking and are better off dead anyway for preying on people with weak minds like yourself.


----------



## Arcum (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> That's what I've been planning: jotting down illustrations of my vision with notes here and there, a little touch of humor, and voila. What do you think?



Honestly I cant say that I think your reasoning is justified and the way you reacted to some of the posts I can only imagine you as some over religious zealot whom doesn't listen to an opposing thought or idea. Even after this you claim that your balanced. 

I'm fine when someone believes in something that I don't understand or get. Yet when they lash out when someone states an opposing thought, I can't say that I can take them seriously enough.

When I read your original post I couldn't help but think "wtf is this?" I couldn't understand some of it and others didn't seem like they were there to prove your point but to just show off (mainly the ones about your supposedly psychic friends). Others were rules to your society but then you start talking about something completely different afterwords. It felt sloppy, confusing, and disorganized to all hell.

Again you state that others should be so open minded but you're extremely close minded when it comes to stuff you don't want to hear. I honestly can't understand your logic there at all.

Overall I have to say that I cannot agree with any of your points.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 2, 2010)

PSYCHIC MIND BATTLE!!!


Nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu! 

but srs, "kitsune society"? Reallly? Kitsune?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

I meant "hell".

Fucking iPhone autofill.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I meant "hell".
> 
> Fucking iPhone autofill.


 
Context!


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> PSYCHIC MIND BATTLE!!!
> 
> 
> Nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu-nu!
> ...


It was either that or "weaboo fox society".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Since many people seem not to have noticed yet:  Keaton is Zaedrin's "God Emperor".  Either he's a nutter thinking he's talking to a God Emperor, or he (still very likely) has some friend who is _leading_ this whole schtick claiming to be the God Emperor (See:  Either manipulating easy masses, or the short-some-marbles king).
> 
> On other factors brought up in the thread:  Furry isn't about "Following your dreams".  That's not what hobbies are about, barring some very unique ones such as "I wish to one day know how to play all major instruments" or "I want to be the greatest fencer in the world".  You cannot - to my understanding - have any sort of dreams for the Furry Fandom that are mutually exclusive to membership.
> 
> ...



Well said.

That said, thread locked.

OP, you doing nothing more than making yourself into a target right now. Let me be the provider of sanity in your little world and protect while you are still somewhat ahead.

Thread locked.
Don't ever bring this crap into Off Topic again. You wanna go on about your cookie cutter weaboo pseudospiritual stuff go do it somewhere else. All you'll find here are people poking you with sharp sticks.


----------

